# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Песни Высoцкого на французском языке

## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01

----------


## Dimitri

не скачивается..
ссылка неисправна

----------


## Lampada

Прерванный полет.  Исп. А. Пруцналь  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... 3444&track%
5Fnumber=14  http://www.wysotsky.com/1036.htm?1 
Le vol arr

----------


## Lampada

> не скачивается..
> ссылка неисправна

 Да, раньше открывалась.  Было отсюда:  http://koshavp.ru/

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  не скачивается..
> ссылка неисправна   Да, раньше открывалась.  Было отсюда:  http://koshavp.ru/

 А у тебя есть на компьютере?
закачай на www.rapidshare.de, если не сложно %)

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Dimitri  не скачивается..
> ссылка неисправна   Да, раньше открывалась.  Было отсюда:  http://koshavp.ru/   А у тебя есть на компьютере?
> закачай на www.rapidshare.de, если не сложно %)

 У меня нет на компьютере.
Смотри, где есть:  http://www.wysotsky.com/1036.htm

----------


## Lampada

Песня о друге http://youtube.com/watch?v=LPsvq9yfhJk

----------


## Lampada

Yves Desrosiers  *Звёзды*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj6M49xwiL0

----------


## Niamh

> http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01

 Vous kiffez cette musique?!

----------


## Оля

> http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01

 У меня не открывается, а что там? Что это девочка так возмущается?

----------


## Lampada

> http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01   У меня не открывается, а что там? Что это девочка так возмущается?

 Я поправила ссылки.
Олечка, ты можешь ей объяснить, что это французский cover (так что ли сейчас говорят?)?  
"Вариации на цыганские мотивы"   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj3pd-a-js8 
"Imagine combining the relevance of Bob Dylan, the controversy of John Lennon, the poetry of Leonard Cohen, the popularity of Elvis Presley, and you will understand Visоtsky's impact on the Russian psyche." 
English Lyrics:
Variations on Gypsy Themes - 
Eh Ras 
In my dream - yellow lights,
wheezing in my sleep;
a while longer, a whole longer,
In the morning I'll be fine! 
But in the morning everything's wrong,
The joy is gone;
Either you smoke on an empty stomach,
Or you quench a hangover. 
Hey one, yes
once again;
Hey one, yes
many-many more times... 
In the bars; green tablecloths
And white napkins.
Heaven for the poor and slobs,
But for me - like a bird in a cage! 
In the church; stench and gloom,
Preachers burning incense.
No! Even in church everything's wrong,
Not as it should be. 
To the mountain I rush,
So that something there might be,
On the mountain stands an alder,
While below a cherry tree;
If only there were ivy on the slope;
I'd get some joy from it,
If only anything else;
It's not as it should be. 
Hey one, yes
once again;
Hey one, yes
many-many more times... 
Then to the field I go,
along the river bank;
Some light, some darkness - but no God!
While in the pure field; 
there are cornflowers and a distant road.
Along the road there's a deep forest
With Baba-Yaga witches;
And at the road's end;
Chopping blocks and axes. 
Somewhere the stallions dance in tune,
Unhurried and easy.
Along the road everything is wrong,
But at the end; completely. 
Neither in church nor the in the bar-
Nothing is held holy!
No, my friends; everything's wrong,
Everything's wrong, my friends! 
Hey one, yes
once again;
Hey one, yes
many-many more times...
_______________________________ 
Russian Lyrics: 
Моя цыганская 
В сон мне - желтые огни,
и хриплю во сне я:
«Повремени, повремени -
утро мудренее!»
Но и утром все не так,
нет того веселья:
или куришь натощак,
или пьешь с похмелья. 
Эх, раз, еще раз,
еще много-много раз...
Эх, раз, еще раз,
еще много-много раз... 
В кабаках - зеленый штоф,
белые салфетки, -
рай для нищих и шутов,
мне ж - как птице в клетке.
В церкви - смрад и полумрак,
дьяки курят ладан...
Нет, и в церкви все не так,
все не так, как надо! 
Я - на гору впопыхах,
чтоб чего не вышло, -
на горе стоит ольха,
а под горою - вишня.
Хоть бы склон увит плющом -
мне б и то отрада,
хоть бы что-нибудь еще...
Все не так, как надо! 
Эх, раз, еще раз,
еще много-много раз...
Эх, раз, еще раз,
еще много-много раз... 
Я - по полю вдоль реки:
света - тьма, нет Бога!
В чистом поле - васильки,
дальняя дорога.
Вдоль дороги - лес густой
с бабами-ягами,
а в конце дороги той -
плаха с топорами. 
Где-то кони пляшут в такт,
нехотя и плавно.
Вдоль дороги все не так,
а в конце - подавно.
И ни церковь, ни кабак -
ничего не свято!
Нет, ребята, все не так!
Все не так, ребята... 
Эх, раз, еще раз,
еще много-много раз...
Эх, раз, еще раз,
еще много-много раз...

----------


## Оля

> Я поправила ссылки.

 Хм, у меня все равно не открывается. Может, и к лучшему, а то наеду на ребенка.   

> Олечка, ты можешь её объянить, что это французский cover (так что ли сейчас говорят?)?

 Кто бы мне объяснил, что это такое.   ::   
"Nous" kiffons beaucoup de choses, m-lle Niamh.

----------


## Lampada

> Олечка, ты можешь её объянить, что это французский cover (так что ли сейчас говорят?)?
> 			
> 		  Кто бы мне объяснил, что это такое.   ...

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cover_version

----------


## Niamh

> Я поправила ссылки.
> 			
> 		  Хм, у меня все равно не открывается. Может, и к лучшему, а то наеду на ребенка. 
> [quote:1tu8g829]Олечка, ты можешь её объянить, что это французский cover (так что ли сейчас говорят?)?

 Кто бы мне объяснил, что это такое.   ::   
"Nous" kiffons beaucoup de choses, m-lle Niamh.[/quote:1tu8g829] 
Ouais je vois ca! Mais ce truc me surprise quand meme! Vous preferez le style "chanson", n'est pas? Peut etre, si vous n'avez pas deja trouve ce chanteur, vous allez aimer Alain Brushung  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Кто бы мне объяснил, что это такое.

 _Перепевка_, по-нашему. =)

----------


## Оля

> Ouais je vois ça! Mais ce truc me surprise quand même! Vous preferez le style "chanson", n'est-ce pas?

 I do not quite understand who do you mean "vous".

----------

